# Star Wars: Empire At War Gold Pack



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

hi, bought star wars EAW gold pakc and wont install...
so here we go...

when i went to install the game i saw that the button "Play EAW" was enabled... (wth image file)

i installed Gold Pack and then got an error... (omg image file)

skipped right from intalling the original game to the expansion (in other words it didnt install at all)... (WOW image file)

went to check in add/remove programs... then saw the game Star Wars Empire At War (size is 528 kb!!!) wich is pretty weird...

i have included some images as attachments to clarify things a litle... plz help me how to remove this thing?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
Uninstall everything you have already installed (I'm guessing the expansion).

Then, when you pop the disc in to install, are you able to click on the gold button that says 'Install Star Wars Empire At War Gold Pack' (The one in the middle)?


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> Hi.
> Uninstall everything you have already installed (I'm guessing the expansion).
> 
> Then, when you pop the disc in to install, are you able to click on the gold button that says 'Install Star Wars Empire At War Gold Pack' (The one in the middle)?


yes, but the weird thing is i didnt install the original game yet... and it says its intalled... in add/remove programs it says its there... but not the right size: 528 KB... i already had the game EAW intalled on it but I uninstalled it badly... is there a command in the windowns command that i can do to completely remove it? i can provide a log... just dont know wich program to use...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You can use CCleaner.
Run it, go into the 'Tools' tab. Find SW:EAW and uninstall it.
That should completely remove it.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you, ill try that and return to you.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

nope, doesnt work, the game is out of the Add/remove program but still tells me in the install that it cant find some type of file and then reinstall it with the original CD (wich i dont have anymore  )
what would be great is somee kind of command in winsdows command panel that u guys know to fix this?
if not is there any other programs?

NOTE: when i tried to uninstalled the game its application crashed, so i had to DELETE it from the registry...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Before you removed the registry entries, did you make a backup? If you did, import it and try uninstalling the game properly through Add/Remove again.

Do you have a recent system restore point?

Without the original disc and with a messed up registry, you'll have trouble fixing the problem. You might have to buy another copy of the game if you've lost yours.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You just need to make sure all traces of the original game are removed (Registry, Temp Folder etc.) before trying to install the gold pack.

Do a search through your registry and remove anything related to EAW.
As koala said, if you have a system restore point before you did all this, you can go back and uninstall it properly.


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> You just need to make sure all traces of the original game are removed (Registry, Temp Folder etc.) before trying to install the gold pack.
> 
> Do a search through your registry and remove anything related to EAW.
> As koala said, if you have a system restore point before you did all this, you can go back and uninstall it properly.


*ahem ahem*

i know i was stupid to do this, but that was like a year ago i removed the original game, how i "uninstalled it" is basicaly delete files by myself... *stupid stupid stupid*

i removed the registry that was in add/remove programs only...

and i dont have a restore point that is set BEFORE i made the "uninstallation" with CCleaner

how do i search other EAW game registries/temp folders/files?

NOTE: I have an ACER T-180 with Windows Vista Home Basic SP1...

i also want to know if there is a program that can create a log for you guys to view? if there is a program, wich one is it?

thanks for helping me.

Have a good day,
Fan


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

BUMP, please! 

(or are you trying to solve the problem???


----------



## drache5824 (Jul 30, 2010)

If you're still looking for help, here's how to fix the problem:

1) Open the Gold Pack CD directly instead of running it automatically.
2) Open the Empire at War folder.
3) There will be a file called "setup" in the EaW folder. Run it.

This will allow you to bypass the CD auto-run to access the Install Wizard for EaW directly. From there, uninstall the program. Once it's uninstalled, follow the steps again, but this time choose to install the program. Once installation is complete, you can auto-run the CD, and play either game. I had the same problem, so I know for a fact this does work. It should work the same with your OS. Enjoy!


----------

